# Beginning Phase 2



## Maplesyrupmama (Jan 26, 2016)

I started a low FODMAP diet almost 2 weeks ago. I've been very strict, only eating foods on the low FODMAP list. I've seen immediate changes - virtually no wind/gas or bloating and this has been a big problem for me, especially the bloating. My bowel habits have also improved, I've had a little bit constipation, but it's really not been too bad. Just wondering how long I should stick to the low FODMAP foods before beginning to introduce high FODMAP foods? And does it matter what I introduce first? Onions & garlic in stocks and foods & products seem to be the biggest challenge. I am really hoping that these don't prove to be a problem when I reintroduce! I have noticed since quitting garlic that I can smell it on everyone else now! Yuck! A side effect I could do without!


----------



## Outwest (Nov 12, 2015)

It doesn't look like anyone has responded to you. I've been off for a few weeks.

My understanding is that you should be on fodmap for six weeks to let your gut heal. Then pick groups of food you want to test out one at a time.

I did that and found my system was so much happier after a few weeks on fodmap. I haven't been terribly disciplined about testing groups of food but have decided that onions and garlic are two problem foods for me. Someone suggested that infusing them into cooking so that is what I do. I crush the garlic and put it and the amount of oil I will cook with into the pan, heat the oil/cook the garlic for several minutes, then remove the garlic so I don't eat it.

The worst attack I've had was after eating a condiment made with crushed garlic. Very tasty but I suffered a lot later. Hope you are doing OK.


----------



## Maplesyrupmama (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you for your reply - I've just seen it, 12 months later! I was on a strict low Fodmap diet for about 6 weeks and then started reintroducing gradually. I had a setback at Christmas (overindulgence and not being strict enough) but have gone back to being mostly strict now. However, today I had one of the worst attacks I've ever had with terrible spasms that lasted 4 hours until I was finally able to have a BM. I hadn't eaten anything (it started around 8am) but I'd had an tetracycline tablet (I'm on antibiotics for my skin) and a sudofed tablet as I have a terrible cold and I also had a garlic capsule (I know this is probably not recommended, but I hadn't experienced any problems previously and garlic is supposed to be a good supplement). I also had two cups of coffee. I know that all (not sure about the sudofed) are capable of giving tummy troubles, but this was unexpected for me. I'll probably give the garlic capsule a miss until I'm feeling a lot better! This incident left me absolutely drained. 🙁


----------

